# Flyer delivery?



## brreitsma (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a unique schedule at the job I got that makes secondary parttime work hard to come by as most people need set in stone hours or can't work with what I got available. We are in financial straights and I need more hours.

I am really looking at flyer delivery. This is something I could work around my scheduled work hours. Also my normal walking speed is a tad over 4 miles an hour. Just some questions for anyone who may have done this before.

1)Is it best to have a company you approach work out printing of their flyer or have a service you can recommend in advance? 
2)What is an appropriate amount to charge per peice?
3)Should you charge per peice or per peice plus percentage of whatever revenue the fliers generate?

Add more if you have experiance or just got advice in general regarding this.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

My question on #2 would be - how would you really know what they generated? The company could simply tell you they'd only received one call... 

I don't know anyone who does flyers, but I do know several people who do newspapers. Have you considered that?


----------



## bsflower13 (Jun 21, 2010)

newpapers, free ones like the penny save or thrifty nickle are the best


----------

